# Zusatzklingel für Ritto Haustelefon gesucht



## oliver.tonn (17 Juli 2017)

Hallo an alle,
das Thema ist vielleicht etwas off topic hier, sorry dafür.
Meine Schwiegereltern hören die Klingel des Ritto Haustelefons nicht mehr wirklich und ich möchte Ihnen gerne eine Zusatzklingel anbauen. Leider ist am Gerät in der Wohnung keine Typenbezeichnung so das ich mir schwer selber helfen kann. Kennt jemand den abgebildeten Typ und weiß, ob man an diesen einfach eine Zusatzklingel anschließen kann oder am Steuergerät im Keller? Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob da noch Adern frei wären. Eine Alternative wäre auch eine Klingel mit akustischer Auslösung.


----------



## dingo (17 Juli 2017)

Hi,
sieht auf den ersten Blick nach TwinBus aus.
Gib mal die Type von dem Netzgerät in der Verteilung durch oder wenn Du das Haustelefon öffnest steht die Systemnummer auf der Platine.


----------



## dingo (17 Juli 2017)

Hier das Systemhandbuch:
http://www.ritto.de/TwinBus.516.0.html


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Juli 2017)

Reiche das Foto nach.
Sieht aber richtig aus.


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Juli 2017)

Hallo dingo,
könntest Du mir noch etwas Nachhilfe geben, ich kapier die Anleitung auf Seite 111/112 irgendwie nicht. M + S sind die potenzialfreien Kontakte für die Zusatzklingel, soweit klar. Aber was soll der Spruch, dass man GND, µC und +UB bei Nutzung eines potenzialfreien Tasters durchverbinden soll? Die muss man doch immer verbinden oder ist damit gemeint, dass man, wenn man beides hat, noch ein -Kabel vom Taster zum Relais ziehen muss wie auf Seite 112 zu sehen?


----------



## dingo (17 Juli 2017)

Hi,
das sind Klemmen auf einem optionalen Modul 17646 "Rufanschaltrelais".

Für Deine externe Klingel müsste das Rufanschaltrelais genügen, alternativ gibt es glaube ich auch Funksignalgeber von Ritto für das TwinBus System.


Nur wenn Du das Rufanschaltrelais 17646 *und* das Erweiterungsmodul "potenzialfreien Taster" 17636 nutzen möchtest, dann sind die Klemmen GND, mC und +UB mit dem beiliegenden Kabel durchzuverbinden.


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Juli 2017)

Ist TwinBus, danke.






Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## dingo (17 Juli 2017)

Ok,
dann paßt das Systemhandbuch.

MfG aus PoW


----------

